# going into a psych ward



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

i seriously need some relief from this, im aving huge panic attacks that imliving in a dream. my mind racesall day, i cant relax. i completley freakedout the other day that i didnt know ho my parents were. I cant be bbothered going to the doctors, so im gonna go into aande today and tell them what the fuck is going on and that unless i get some relief im gonna kill myself. anybody had an experience of going ino ande for psychological problems?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

I beleive there have been some people go into them from here.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

dancing, do whatever it takes for you to get yourself heard.\ it is such a MASSIVE POSITIVE step you are doing something about it, some people dont.. have you seen a psychiatrist? i was at your stage once, and went on meds, i didnt want to beleive me, but they have taken the edge off my anxiety which helps me cope.

i know t sucks, but these symptoms are not part of you . They FEEL real, but they arent. they cannot harm you. what are udoing to just try and relax?


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

thankyou im goin now ive had enough of this shit, bring on the valium!!!!!! if they turn me away and say on fine then bring on the JD


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Get going. You will become human again!!!
Go GO GO


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Danceingwobbler,
Ive been in a psych ward quite a few times in the past,the last time was nov 2006,the longest I ever spent in one was 6 weeks and thats quite long these days considering how streched their resources are.I think going to A and E is the best thing if you really feel suicidal ,they sometimes say well you are still motivated to seek help,thats good so you dont need to be admitted.....so I just want to say a few things.Dont be suprised if they wont admit you,they dont automatically admit people these days just because they are feeling suicidal.In most cases they will come up with a care plan for you which although it seems crap,tiresome...unhopeful is still a good place to start.These days they prefere to treat people in the community rather than in the psych ward.Where I am we have the at home crisis team who visit daily in that circumkstance.I had them visiting me last time instead of going back in the psych ward and if you work wih them it does help.But saying that I dont know where you are so in your area it may be differant.I mean you can go private and pay to stay in one or get it on insurence..but thats uncommon in england.
The psych ward can be good and bad.....sometimes its peaceful and then you get a rest but much of the time actually its busy and not so quiet.But its not freaky like the old stigmas of mental wards.Its great for getting some routine back in your life and for not being so isolated.........if they suspect youre having fun in there they kick you out lol.

Anyway I just dont want you to feel lost and more panicky if they dont offer you what you want because its happened to me before and made me feel more hopeless afterwards and then like theres no help.If that happens you know we are here to support you so if you wanmna chat..pms...etc..but consistency is the key..you have to keep on at the mental health professionals so they can idea of whats going on with you,dont give up first time.

Take care and you need to talk then if you want you can pm me if you want to.
Spirit.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was forced into a psych ward. It's good you're going to give it a shot. If you don't like it you could always leave. I hated it to be honest. They just locked me up and drugged me up and if I refused to take the drugs they suggested they told me they would keep me longer. Some of them are pretty corrupt. I had to escape. Hope it works for you though. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I was forced into a psych ward. It's good you're going to give it a shot. If you don't like it you could always leave. I hated it to be honest. They just locked me up and drugged me up and if I refused to take the drugs they suggested they told me they would keep me longer. Some of them are pretty corrupt. I had to escape. Hope it works for you though. Let me know how it goes.


Yeah I was sectioned a few times....they can be complete bastards ..and yep some I beleive can be corrupt kenny.There was allways this one mental health nurse in there who did these walk about night checks..she used to shine this HUGE fucking torch right in your face..which would allways wake me up.The last time I was in there and she did I went totally bollistic at her and woke everyone up so that she wouldnt do it again..and she didnt..I told her none of the other night staff did this during checks it was just her..she was just being a cow.But im much more placid now  ...well im not at the mo to tell the truth.im really pissed off ....which is why im ranting probably.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

i didnt go in to a and e, i was too scared if im ohnest with u. I just went to a massive lake by me and spent thenight there with a bottle a JD. im comin round to the understanding that no one can help me with this and im basically fucked forthe rest of my life. Out of all this the thing that hurts me the most is looking back to how i was before this, how before i became like this my life was finally beginning to make sense and i felt good. I cant believe its all been taken away from me, i dnt understand why i have to suffer like this? its ez to say that im being a depressive or that im concentrating to much on it but the degree of suffering is becoming unbearable


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Hang in there.
I am going to see if I can find your story.
The JD must have been fun for a while
I have had dpd for over 30 years and i am ok. Life is good.
Like I said to MrMister I have many days where I love life.
My mistake was not getting help for 10 years. That?s probably why I have had it for so long.
Mark


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't find your first post.
You have heard it all before.
DPD is a monster when you feel like shit and just a whiny cat when you feel ok.
Do what you can.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Correct,If you arent gonna do anything constructive other than the odd E tab or a bottle of JD then yes youre fucked,bluntly put.You CAN help yourself if you want to,and when it really becomes unbearable you will.Sorry but im allways straight to the point.

I made the mistake of not getting help soon enough and ignoring it all though im now recovered......and lost my kids ect because of it.

Best wishes
Spirit.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

del?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

oh i had to delete it and then go back and retype it because my computer went stupid...though many will prefere the delete to the new message.


----------

